# Anybody moving from India to Australia in 2013



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I'm planning to migrate to Aus in Feb 2013 preferably Melbourne. Anybody thinking of the same. We can meet and discuss travel and other related stuffs regarding the move.

Cheers,
Shyam.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi Friends,
> I'm planning to migrate to Aus in Feb 2013 preferably Melbourne. Anybody thinking of the same. We can meet and discuss travel and other related stuffs regarding the move.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shyam.


Hi Shyam,

I am also from chennai.. we are planning to migrate to Aus - preferably in March.. As you can see in my timeline, our visa has not been granted yet.. we are waiting for medical finalization... 

But sure we can meetup and discuss on travel arrangements and other stuff..


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys

Im also from chennai looking to move some time early next year to Melbourne by not sure of the time lines coz I hvnt got the grant letter still..I have completed everything from my side and waiting for a CO to be allotted ....I had done my Medicals and PCC only in Dec....Would like to meetup to discuss on travel plans stay and other things..do keep me posted on any updates..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi kark,

Welcome here.. Do update your timelines in the signature.. Lets decide on a date and time to meet up and discuss our travel plans!!!


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Kark & Vinoth,
Nice to hear from you, I'm staying in Velachery an this is my number-8754470466. Please feel free to reach me for any clarification. I'm totally free until January end, let us meet at a convincing location and discuss about the process. Wish you guys a wonderful new year and all the best for your visa process.

Cheers,
Shyam.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Good to hear from you too... have you got your visa granted.. and have u booked ur tickets...


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Vinoth,
My visa has been granted on November 2nd week, currently I'm serving my notice period with my present company. My wife is working with Ebay/Paypal and she is expecting a transfer to Australia , we are waiting for that to book the tickets.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys 

Great to hear from you guys..I have my time lines now state below...Lets exchange numbers on PM .....Im fine with Saturday or Sunday..Im also ok with any place you guys suggest.....I would send a PM of mobile no. 

IELTS- 6+ in each band 21/04/2012 | ACS - ICT BA +ve -26/06/2012 |EOI - 07/07/2012 |Invite - 01/11/2012 | Visa Lodge 23/11/2012 | Ack - 04/12/2012 | Medicals - 8/12/2012 | PCC Netherlands -20/11/2012 and PCC India - 18/12/2012 | Awaiting CO


----------



## VmX (Jun 11, 2012)

*Reaching out to folks moving from Bangalore/ Delhi to Australia around April 2013.*

Hi fellow members,

I'm finally planning to make the big move in April 2013. Looking forward to connecting with others who will be traveling around that time.

Regards,
VmX


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Good to see your responses... Please suggest when and where we can plan a meetup... I am ok on any weekend before Jan 14....

What say about meeting on coming weekend.. i.e Dec 29 or 30...


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
Myself and Mr.Kishore we are planning to meet tomorrow (29th) at nungambakkam.please feel free to reach me so that we can decide on the timing.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

HI Shyam

Nice speaking to you. Im ok to meet up some time next week ie 1st week of Jan...do let me know...if thts fine


IELTS- 6+ in each band 21/04/2012 | ACS - ICT BA +ve -26/06/2012 |EOI - 07/07/2012 |Invite - 01/11/2012 | Visa Lodge 23/11/2012 | Ack - 04/12/2012 | Medicals - 8/12/2012 | PCC Netherlands -20/11/2012 and PCC India - 18/12/2012 | Awaiting CO


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

hey guys,

good to see such responses.. Is it possible for us to meet on Sunday????


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all

can we plan this for next week?

IELTS- 6+ in each band 21/04/2012 | ACS - ICT BA +ve -26/06/2012 |EOI - 07/07/2012 |Invite - 01/11/2012 | Visa Lodge 23/11/2012 | Ack - 04/12/2012 | Medicals - 8/12/2012 | PCC Netherlands -20/11/2012 and PCC India - 18/12/2012 | Awaiting CO


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

VmX said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I'm finally planning to make the big move in April 2013. Looking forward to connecting with others who will be traveling around that time.
> 
> ...


Hi VmX,

Even i and my wife will be landing Sydney on 18th April from Bangalore. Have u decided on the City. I have a work experience in Ruby rails/ .net/ java Script/ Machine Learning .

Please share ur details as well and letz get connected.


----------



## VmX (Jun 11, 2012)

Dev20 said:


> Hi VmX,
> 
> Even i and my wife will be landing Sydney on 18th April from Bangalore. Have u decided on the City. I have a work experience in Ruby rails/ .net/ java Script/ Machine Learning .
> 
> Please share ur details as well and letz get connected.


That's really cool. I just sent u my contact info as PM . I went to MEL for my initial entry in march and liked it.. ideally, that's where id like to start. I don't have SS so I may move so syd if need arises.
My wrk ex is in database and soa .


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi shyam,vinoth,kark
Nive to here from you ur also from chennai .All the best guys ..me Raghu from chennai too i am also in same boat.Got ACS positive result on Sep .Ielts slot booked on FEB 2 hope i will travel in Mid of 2013 year ..
Cheers
Raghu


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

raagz said:


> Hi shyam,vinoth,kark
> Nive to here from you ur also from chennai .All the best guys ..me Raghu from chennai too i am also in same boat.Got ACS positive result on Sep .Ielts slot booked on FEB 2 hope i will travel in Mid of 2013 year ..
> Cheers
> Raghu


I'm happy to see many Chennaittes with PR or planning to get one soon and migrate to Melbourne. I'm also from Chennai with PR and planning to migrate to Melbourne some time later. I'm currently in US and I don't have immediate plan to migrate, but I like to be in touch with you people to know about your experience in landing and getting jobs. Could you please PM your number so that I can call you.

Thanks


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

raagz said:


> Hi shyam,vinoth,kark
> Nive to here from you ur also from chennai .All the best guys ..me Raghu from chennai too i am also in same boat.Got ACS positive result on Sep .Ielts slot booked on FEB 2 hope i will travel in Mid of 2013 year ..
> Cheers
> Raghu



Hello guys 
i just got to see this post 
I am from Chennai as well and got my PR and would be moving to oz in the coming months i would like to meet up 

Regards
Vikram


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

ViksCit said:


> Hello guys
> i just got to see this post
> I am from Chennai as well and got my PR and would be moving to oz in the coming months i would like to meet up
> 
> ...


Hi Vikram ,

Nice to here from you u also from chennai ... lets rock in Aussi 
Sure we will meetup some time 

Regards
Raghu


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

Hi all,

Nice to meet you all. I am also planning to leave late Feb/early March but to Brisbane





raagz said:


> Hi Vikram ,
> 
> Nice to here from you u also from chennai ... lets rock in Aussi
> Sure we will meetup some time
> ...


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

vss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nice to meet you all. I am also planning to leave late Feb/early March but to Brisbane


Hi VSS
Same here too....I wish you all the very best and happy new year 

Regards
Raghu


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

hey guyz...

nice to have a thread like this.... will update you soon on my travel plans once granted.. thanks


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Happy New year. Finally I've booked my tickets to Melbourne for 14th Feb. How about we will catch up this weekend. Last week myself and my wife met Mr.Vinoth's family at velachery and shared good amount of details regrading accommodation, insurance and other details regarding our trip. If we guys meet up this weekend in a common place we can share a lot of details.

Thanks


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Happy New year. Finally I've booked my tickets to Melbourne for 14th Feb. How about we will catch up this weekend. Last week myself and my wife met Mr.Vinoth's family at velachery and shared good amount of details regrading accommodation, insurance and other details regarding our trip. If we guys meet up this weekend in a common place we can share a lot of details.
> 
> Thanks


hi guys 

Very happy new year to all 
am game to meet up this weekend let me know the place 
it will be helpfu if you all can share your professional background so we can help each other 

let me go first ! am a Finance professional ( CPA as they call it down under ) 

Cheers


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

We are also on to meet this weekend!!! Let us discuss on venue and time...

Introducing ourselves, I am a software professional with 6 years of experience in mainframe and my husband is in the banking domain..


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are also on to meet this weekend!!! Let us discuss on venue and time...
> 
> Introducing ourselves, I am a software professional with 6 years of experience in mainframe and my husband is in the banking domain..


ok we have IT pro, a banker and a finance pro 
rest are ... 

am ok for Saturday and venue is dependent is open may be the govt park ( which was the earlier woodlands drive in )


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi All,

Happy New Year.. I got my Visa Grant on 31st Dec..it was a new year.. I too am planning to travel 1st or second week of Feb to Melbourne..I am a IT professional.

[261311] ACS: 28 Nov 2011 | IELTS: 7 W-6| EOI (489) Lodged (65pts)EOI: 01.Jul.2012 | EOI Invitation: 15.Sep.2012Yet | Appl Lodged: 1st Oct | Ack: 10th Oct | CO: 24th Oct | Meds, Pcc, Form 80: 28th Oct | Grant: 31st Dec (subclass 489 Provisional regional sponsored)


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Happy New year. Finally I've booked my tickets to Melbourne for 14th Feb. How about we will catch up this weekend. Last week myself and my wife met Mr.Vinoth's family at velachery and shared good amount of details regrading accommodation, insurance and other details regarding our trip. If we guys meet up this weekend in a common place we can share a lot of details.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Shyam ,

:clap2:Nice to here frm you ..wish you happy new year and All the best for your future..i wish you will get job Asap...Me Raghu from chennai done My ACS and planning to Relocate in Mid of this year Hope  ..
Lets meet up for sure..me also staying in velacherry 

Thanks and regards
Raghu


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy New Year.. I got my Visa Grant on 31st Dec..it was a new year.. I too am planning to travel 1st or second week of Feb to Melbourne..I am a IT professional.
> 
> [261311] ACS: 28 Nov 2011 | IELTS: 7 W-6| EOI (489) Lodged (65pts)EOI: 01.Jul.2012 | EOI Invitation: 15.Sep.2012Yet | Appl Lodged: 1st Oct | Ack: 10th Oct | CO: 24th Oct | Meds, Pcc, Form 80: 28th Oct | Grant: 31st Dec (subclass 489 Provisional regional sponsored)


New year gift for you:clap2: . really Sounds good Kart.... All the best for your future,i wish you wil get job Asap..me tooa IT Professional.hope i wil travel mid of this year 
Keep in Touch ...
cheers 
Raghu


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

How about we meet @ Besant Nagar Beach near Cozee on Saturday Evening or on Sunday. If anybody have other suggestion let us know.

Shyam


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

raagz said:


> New year gift for you:clap2: . really Sounds good Kart.... All the best for your future,i wish you wil get job Asap..me tooa IT Professional.hope i wil travel mid of this year
> Keep in Touch ...
> cheers
> Raghu


Thanks Raghu..


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

mpshyamsundar said:


> How about we meet @ Besant Nagar Beach near Cozee on Saturday Evening or on Sunday. If anybody have other suggestion let us know.
> 
> Shyam


Sure ..lets meet up all... but this week cannot possible ..next week i am IN 

cheers
Raghu


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

mpshyamsundar said:


> How about we meet @ Besant Nagar Beach near Cozee on Saturday Evening or on Sunday. If anybody have other suggestion let us know.
> 
> Shyam


cozee sounds fine is 4pm ok for all Saturday ? so we can move on this


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

ViksCit said:


> cozee sounds fine is 4pm ok for all Saturday ? so we can move on this


I have tentative plan on Saturday. I will try to join if possible.


----------



## Devendran (Nov 24, 2012)

Good Day. I would like to join the meeting this weekend. How do I send my contact info as 'PM' since I dont see that option?


----------



## Devendran (Nov 24, 2012)

VmX said:


> That's really cool. I just sent u my contact info as PM . I went to MEL for my initial entry in march and liked it.. ideally, that's where id like to start. I don't have SS so I may move so syd if need arises.
> My wrk ex is in database and soa .


VmX, I got the PR grant in October'12. I was considering the move in April'13. Is a recci needed prior to the final move? How does it help? Thank you.


----------



## kishore2b (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Wish you a very happy new year.

Shyam:- Is it possible to meet any other place. Like I guess someone suggested the park which was earlier known as Woodlands Drive-in opp. to American Embassy in MountRoad.

Thanks
Kishore


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Shyam,

We are also ok for Besant nagar... on Saturday or Sunday!!!!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Guyz.... I may join your league....


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

RenovatoR said:


> Guyz.... I may join your league....


Congrats Renovator..


----------



## VmX (Jun 11, 2012)

It totally your decision . How ready you are to move permanently to another country - what are your dependencies etc. I guess. If you feel you're ready. The earlier the better 



Devendran said:


> VmX, I got the PR grant in October'12. I was considering the move in April'13. Is a recci needed prior to the final move? How does it help? Thank you.


----------



## VmX (Jun 11, 2012)

Devendran said:


> Good Day. I would like to join the meeting this weekend. How do I send my contact info as 'PM' since I dont see that option?


Please check the meeting thread for email add and reply to it. Cya.


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Friends,
Please share the venue and timings for this weekend meet, so that we can catch up and discuss. As of now either Besant nagar beach or Govt.park @ cathedral road (Opp. to US Embassy)

Thanks,
Shyam


----------



## Devendran (Nov 24, 2012)

VmX said:


> It totally your decision . How ready you are to move permanently to another country - what are your dependencies etc. I guess. If you feel you're ready. The earlier the better


What you said makes sense. From various expat threads & friends who immigrated I find that a recci may not give back much in terms of securing a job. It may just serve to keep the Visa alive. It is about taking a plunge fully aware of the circumstances we are in & the job market that is relevant to us. Thank you VmX.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

I am in Bangalore and I am submitting my Visa application this week. I am planning to leave one or two months after the Visa is granted. My preferred choice of City is Melbourne and I am a Infrastructure Project Manager.

Regards,
Avinash


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Shyam,

We are ok for either of them...

But would prefer timing around 5-6 on Saturday evening.. On Sunday, anytime is fine..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Consolidating the replies now...

Shyam - Besant Nagar(Saturday or Sunday) - 4 pm
Vinoth - Any place(Saturday - 5 pm)/ Sunday - Anytime
Kishore2b - Govt Park - Saturday????
Kart1980 - Tentative
ViksCit- Besant Nagar(Saturday) - 4pm
Renovator - Yet to confirm
Raagz - Not possible to make it this weekend..

Have I missed somebody.. or if you have any other alternate plans or timing, please share..


----------



## VmX (Jun 11, 2012)

avinash.rao said:


> I am in Bangalore and I am submitting my Visa application this week. I am planning to leave one or two months after the Visa is granted. My preferred choice of City is Melbourne and I am a Infrastructure Project Manager.
> 
> Regards,
> Avinash


Hi Avinash. In case you can attend our meeting this Sunday.. please do. PM me your email add for further details..


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all.. shall we meet at cozee, Beasant Nagar @5:30 pm tmw?? Please share your contact details with me as a pm..


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Reachsvinoth for consolidating everybody.
Kishore has confirmed for tomorrow meet @besant at 5.30pm.


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Thanks Reachsvinoth for consolidating everybody.
> Kishore has confirmed for tomorrow meet @besant at 5.30pm.


Thanks ReachsVinoth for this am fine to meet @ 530pm 
btw how do we identify each one of us ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Whenever I have met unknown groups we have used flowers in jackets or a particular book on the table everyone is sat so you know who to go to & don't walk out because the place was packed with people & you couldn't find them.


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi all.. shall we meet at cozee, Beasant Nagar @5:30 pm tmw?? Please share your contact details with me as a pm..


Hi shyam,vinoth &All 

I am IN for Tomorrow Beasant [email protected]:30 PM (some how i postpone my schdules)

Cheers
Raghu


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

_shel said:


> Whenever I have met unknown groups we have used flowers in jackets or a particular book on the table everyone is sat so you know who to go to & don't walk out because the place was packed with people & you couldn't find them.


Hi Shel
Wish you a Happy new year and thanks we should think about your ideas 

Cheers 
Raagz


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

raagz said:


> Hi shyam,vinoth &All
> 
> I am IN for Tomorrow Beasant [email protected]:30 PM (some how i postpone my schdules)
> 
> ...



hello all

530pm tommorrow should be fine for me as well @ Besant nagar 
can we identify each of us wearing a red T shirt / or shirt ? at cozee


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody moving from Bangalore??


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

avinash.rao said:


> Anybody moving from Bangalore??


Hi Avinash ,
WISH YOU HAPPY NEW YEAR ....Raghu here from chennai ..guys if any body moving from banglore please let me know ........

Cheers
Raagz


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Raagz,

Thank you for the wishes and I wish you and your family the same.

I believe you are attending the meeting tomorrow?



raagz said:


> Hi Avinash ,
> WISH YOU HAPPY NEW YEAR ....Raghu here from chennai ..guys if any body moving from banglore please let me know ........
> 
> Cheers
> Raagz


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Vmx,

I sent you two Private messages with my email and number, did you receive them as it doesn't list in my sent messages? 

Regards.




VmX said:


> Hi Avinash. In case you can attend our meeting this Sunday.. please do. PM me your email add for further details..


----------



## ozyboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Guys ,
I am from Bangalore and planning to move in March to Adelaide. Let me know if anyone trying for Adelaide.


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

avinash.rao said:


> Hi Raagz,
> 
> Thank you for the wishes and I wish you and your family the same.
> 
> I believe you are attending the meeting tomorrow?


yeah avinash going to meet today eve 5:30 ..bit exited to meet our Expat frinds 

Cheers
Raagz


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

ozyboy said:


> Hi Guys ,
> I am from Bangalore and planning to move in March to Adelaide. Let me know if anyone trying for Adelaide.


Hi ozyboy,
All the best for your future and Wish you a happy new year ..you can contact Avinash Rao he also from banglore .PM him once if you ...
when you got your visa and which visa you applied ?

Cheers
Raghu


----------



## ozyboy (Jan 4, 2013)

*Applied for Visa 190*



raagz said:


> Hi ozyboy,
> All the best for your future and Wish you a happy new year ..you can contact Avinash Rao he also from banglore .PM him once if you ...
> when you got your visa and which visa you applied ?
> 
> ...


Hi Raghu,
Thankyou so much..A very happy new year to you. I have applied for Visa 190 (PR ) . My consultant is yet to submit docs for Visa. I am new to this forum , hence do not have the access to PM anyone. Is there any way i can contact him.

Thanks..


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Friends,
Lets meet @ cozee at 5.30pm, I'll be wearing a yellow T-Shirt. Please check my first post with the mobile number on it. 

Shyam


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

ok will wear a yellow Tshirt as well meet @ 530pm cozee 

Cheers


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

ozyboy said:


> Hi Guys ,
> I am from Bangalore and planning to move in March to Adelaide. Let me know if anyone trying for Adelaide.


Hey Ozyboy,

I am planning to go to Adelaide but in June/July.

All the best for your move.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

@cozeee?? ..... wait for a surprise!!


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for coming to Cozee today evening. It was nice to meet u all guys.


----------



## ozyboy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sunny27 said:


> Hey Ozyboy,
> 
> I am planning to go to Adelaide but in June/July.
> 
> All the best for your move.


Hi sunny
Have you got ur visa and what is ur domain. Are you from Bangalore..?

Thanks 
Ozyboy.


----------



## kishore2b (Dec 27, 2012)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for coming to Cozee today evening. It was nice to meet u all guys.


Hi Guys,

It was great meeting you all today. It was very useful for all of us as well. 

Take Care.

Thanks
Kishore


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

kishore2b said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It was great meeting you all today. It was very useful for all of us as well.
> 
> ...



hi all 
it was great meeting all of you !


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys ,

Can anyone brief wht were the points discussed on you're cozee meet. It would definitely help others.

Thanks in advnce.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Can anyone brief wht were the points discussed on you're cozee meet. It would definitely help others.
> 
> Thanks in advnce.


Hi Gauri!!
Are you sure you have not got CO yet?? I see you applied on Nov 9th. I had applied on Nov 12th and Got my CO around December 10th and now My application is in final Stage??

I suggest if you have not yet got CO or your documents status have not changed to Received... You should contact DIAC.. The Normal Window is max of 5 weeks..

Regards
RK


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for coming to Cozee today evening. It was nice to meet u all guys.


Hi Shyam
It was very nice to meet you too...i hope every body got good information for there future plans reg Aussi 
I wish you all the very best and Gudluck to Mr&Mrs Shyam,vikram,kishore,mr&mrs Vinoth and Kathik :clap2:

Cheers 
Raghu


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

It was nice meeting everybody last weekend.. 

How are your arrangements going on Shyam.. all set????


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,
Sorry i couldn't make it to Besant Nagar this Saturday. Have you planned to meet again? I have booked my ticket for Feb 9th Singapore airlines. 

Kart


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi vinoth,
Our travel preparation is going on, so far clothes and other stuffs have been completed. Today we have issued our Power of attorney to my father. My big hurdle as of now is selling of my car, waiting for a good deal to come. Waiting for the reply from my agent regarding the accommodation, he has assured me to provide a accommodation with Internet and other facility for 250$, lets see how things come up. My wife is preparing for her Java Certification exam. As of now this is the update.

Shyam.


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Kart1980,
How is your travel plan going on? Lets meet up once and discuss very soon.


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi Kart1980,
> How is your travel plan going on? Lets meet up once and discuss very soon.


Hi Shyam,

So far I have only booked my tickets. My brother is in Melbourne and so no problem with accommodation which is a huge relief. Got to buy a few suits and clothes, and so many on the checklist but I am yet to start. It should pick up pace after the Pongal. Sure lets meet up sometime after Pongal.

Kart


----------



## wireshark (Dec 5, 2012)

mpshyamsundar said:


> Hi vinoth,
> Our travel preparation is going on, so far clothes and other stuffs have been completed. Today we have issued our Power of attorney to my father. My big hurdle as of now is selling of my car, waiting for a good deal to come. Waiting for the reply from my agent regarding the accommodation, he has assured me to provide a accommodation with Internet and other facility for 250$, lets see how things come up. My wife is preparing for her Java Certification exam. As of now this is the update.
> 
> Shyam.



I am planning to move to Melbourne in February 2013 and I need to send some items by cargo. I contacted a few logistics companies and they have quoted between Rs 450 to 475/kg for door to door delivery by air cargo. Just wanted to check if anybody else is sending any cargo from India to Melbourne and what is the price quoted. Also do you know whether the customs in Australia impose any duty on electronic items which are more than a year old? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Anybody moving to Sydney from Pune? I am planning to make a move in May.... I hope that's not too late for the job market  ....


----------



## girivc (Nov 18, 2010)

ozyboy said:


> Hi Guys ,
> I am from Bangalore and planning to move in March to Adelaide. Let me know if anyone trying for Adelaide.


Hi,
count me in for Adelaide, planning to move in mid of march.


----------



## maxpayne (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello friends,

Hope you all are doing good. I saw this thread pretty late in the game  although it was really nice to see a lot of you moving around the same time as I am. I was just wondering if you guys got your Visa label on your passport. Since November 2012, as per the DIAC, a visa label is not required to travel to Australia and all the information wrt the visa is held electronically and could be accessed through VEVO.

I would like to know if you all have still gone and paid the Visa Evidence Charge (VEC) to get your Visa label affixed on the passport. Do let me know your comments.

All the very best to all of you and I really wish we could meet up sometime soon.

Take care.

Bye for now.

Cheers,
Sachin


----------



## aussie_german (Jan 9, 2013)

Just began with the process for a 189 class visa ..have already given IELTS.. Have sent my documents to ACS for assessment(on 19/12/2013) .. still waiting for a positive feedback .. if everything goes well, then am planning to move by the end of this year


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

VmX said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I'm finally planning to make the big move in April 2013. Looking forward to connecting with others who will be traveling around that time.
> 
> ...


i will be moving from Delhi in April as well i got my 189 visa 

i can be reached on my mail ID [email protected] i will share my number as well..i will be moving alone as of now...please send me an email with city in which are planning to land...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Senior Experts.. I want to clear few point if you can ans then it would be a great help for me :
I got my visa on 9th Jan (189 -as System Analyst with almost 9 years of exp in India).
1. I am Planning to move to Australia in April 1st Week will that would be a good time to find a job. 
2. I am thinking to Land in Melbourne or Sydney (please suggest if any there is any better place where i can find good job. as of now i am moving along will call up my wife once i get a good job oppurtunity)
3. As for docs i will preparing all set docs from India only (my Agent suggested me to keep at least 4 sets of all my DOCS ATTESTED by notary as it will cost me more in AUS and need to submit attested copy every where
4 one last question if any one can tell me what all docs i need to Apply for TAX number, Medicals, Open up an Bank account, driving license and to get a shared accommodation on rent..or these need to be in attested copies or without attested copies will also work..

Please suggest me o this...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Senior Experts.. I want to clear few point if you can ans then it would be a great help for me :
> I got my visa on 9th Jan (189 -as System Analyst with almost 9 years of exp in India).
> 1. I am Planning to move to Australia in April 1st Week will that would be a good time to find a job.
> 2. I am thinking to Land in Melbourne or Sydney (please suggest if any there is any better place where i can find good job. as of now i am moving along will call up my wife once i get a good job oppurtunity)
> ...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> rkumar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Senior Experts.. I want to clear few point if you can ans then it would be a great help for me :
> ...


----------



## kishore2b (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can you suggest me what are all the documents I need to get attested and for what purpose they are required.

Thanks
Kishore


----------



## Selva_2507 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Moving to Sydney in March from Chennai*

Hello Guys

I am also moving to Sydney in March. Initially, Landing in Mel and then leaving to Sydney after a week. Booked my tickets. When is the next meeting planned ? Can we meet this Saturday ? I am a Software Architect, Yet to find an accommodation, willing to share, if anybody is interested ?

Regards
Selva


----------



## mpshyamsundar (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Kishore,
Documents required to get attested:
1) Self declaration (Roles and Responsibility) copies for each company you have worked for, which was done on Indian stamp paper.
 2) Educational documents which are not in color.
3) Reference letters 
4) Offer Letter, Relieving letter etc.

Shyam


----------



## roopeshpk (Feb 14, 2013)

HI all
I have my visa for NSW ,, let me know if anybody is travelling Mid may ,,, we can plan together


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I am planning to move to sydney in the first week of April or if possible end of march.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I am planning to move to sydney in the first week of April or if possible end of march.


Hii,

I am moving to Melbourne on April 17th..

Regards
RK


----------



## conny_003 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning my move to Sydney by mid May 2013.

Regards


----------



## roopeshpk (Feb 14, 2013)

hey Conny ,,, count me in,, mail me at [email protected],,,, we can checkout if we can go together ,,,


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

raagz said:


> Hi Vikram ,
> 
> Nice to here from you u also from chennai ... lets rock in Aussi
> Sure we will meetup some time
> ...


Let me also join the boat. I am planning to move to Sydney. I am a Java Developer(7 Years of exp)

Shall we maintain an excel sheet to maintain our Name Email and the status until we land and get a job atleast?

Please share your ideas
Regards
Arun


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

roopeshpk said:


> hey Conny ,,, count me in,, mail me at [email protected],,,, we can checkout if we can go together ,,,


Guys me too moving in first week of May, nothing planned yet. Is this a good time to move from a job search perspective?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

count me in... I will be moving probably by end of May


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Senior Experts.. I want to clear few point if you can ans then it would be a great help for me :
> I got my visa on 9th Jan (189 -as System Analyst with almost 9 years of exp in India).
> 1. I am Planning to move to Australia in April 1st Week will that would be a good time to find a job.
> Today I talked with one of my friend from Brisbane, who worked at Sydney before.He said an eny entry before september would be good.An Entry after September will be bad.
> ...


Please find my inline replies
Regards
Arun


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Planning to move from DELHI/NCR to Sydney/Melbourne*

Hi friends,

I am from Delhi/NCR and had my grant few days ago 

Now I am planning to move to Sydney or Melbourne around May end or June. However am thinking how to finalize on accommodation and other things.

I am a Java developer with 6 years of experience.

If anyone is moving from DELHI, we can meet and plan.


----------



## Amitkmr (Nov 6, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Guys me too moving in first week of May, nothing planned yet. Is this a good time to move from a job search perspective?


I'm also planning to travel in the first week of may. We can plan and go together.


----------



## conny_003 (Mar 5, 2012)

The job market will get slow after September so this is a good time to look for a job


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Anybody from Bangalore planning to travel in May? DO you guys feel its a good time to reach there in May and search for jobs?


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Guys me too moving in first week of May, nothing planned yet. Is this a good time to move from a job search perspective?


Before September you should move After which jobs will get dried.I heard this from a migrated friend


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

aka2905 said:


> Hi Sandeep
> 
> I am migrating in April 15th 2013 fromm delhi
> 
> ...


Sure mate. I will drop you an email and we can take it from there. 

Are you in IT? and in which technology /field?


----------



## mkjamana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone travelling to Sydney from Hyderabad in March. I am planning on Mar-22, ticket not booked yet.

Thanks,
Murali


----------



## aka2905 (Feb 25, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Sure mate. I will drop you an email and we can take it from there.
> 
> Are you in IT? and in which technology /field?


Dear Sandeep

I am in accounting and finance

\Regards
AK


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Anybody from Bangalore planning to travel in May? DO you guys feel its a good time to reach there in May and search for jobs?


Hi..june to aug is considered as a better time for job search. Reaching a bit early, as in ur case should give u time to test the waters before u take a plunge. Have u booked ur ticket?

My hubby is planning to fly out this june to melb..he is a mech engg by profession.
Have u started looking for accomodation? If possible, kindly share ur findings...

Cheers,
Sara


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

There's no need for stamping of a Visa label on passport. Oz knows it and there'd be no problem regarding this. As you've already mentioned, If they need to they can check through VEVO.




maxpayne said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good. I saw this thread pretty late in the game  although it was really nice to see a lot of you moving around the same time as I am. I was just wondering if you guys got your Visa label on your passport. Since November 2012, as per the DIAC, a visa label is not required to travel to Australia and all the information wrt the visa is held electronically and could be accessed through VEVO.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> i will be moving from Delhi in April as well i got my 189 visa
> 
> i can be reached on my mail ID [email protected] i will share my number as well..i will be moving alone as of now...please send me an email with city in which are planning to land...


I too am from Delhi however I am planning to move in 1st week of June. Although I too would be moving alone but sadly our time does not match 

Nevertheless, we can be in touch. I'll mail you at your mail id


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

conny_003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning my move to Sydney by mid May 2013.
> 
> Regards


Hey mate,

If you're ready to shift ahead by 20-25 days, I'd be happy to join you


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> count me in... I will be moving probably by end of May


We probably can patch up provided you're able to move ahead your plan by 1st or 2nd week of June. I am planning by that time.

Lemme know...


----------



## ramweb (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Anybody moving to *CANBERRA*, Hope I will get my grant letter by this month end. I am a User Interface design (web design) pro. based out of chennai.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well friends today morning i got a call from person called John Thomsan..he said that he is from Immigration department and as i migrated to Australia but my CISA number ( Citizenship Immigration Services Alien number) is missing and they have issued a card it's lying with Australian embassy and some one on my behalf need to go and collect card and submit it here in DIAC office. i was totally confisued as i have never heard of it..i called Customs and border protection office in Australia and she told this is a scam..she asked me did that guy asked you to deposit some amount..i said no...then she replied they will cal u again in some time will ask me that if i want to avoid any trouble then deposit around 350 pound in a indian account using weston union money transfer...so friends just want to inform you all that in case anyone get the call then make confirmation call with Australian border and security protection officer 1st and what will tell u is that they don't require any CISA number from anyone....just be careful with all these things....


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Well friends today morning i got a call from person called John Thomsan..he said that he is from Immigration department and as i migrated to Australia but my CISA number ( Citizenship Immigration Services Alien number) is missing and they have issued a card it's lying with Australian embassy and some one on my behalf need to go and collect card and submit it here in DIAC office. i was totally confisued as i have never heard of it..i called Customs and border protection office in Australia and she told this is a scam..she asked me did that guy asked you to deposit some amount..i said no...then she replied they will cal u again in some time will ask me that if i want to avoid any trouble then deposit around 350 pound in a indian account using weston union money transfer...so friends just want to inform you all that in case anyone get the call then make confirmation call with Australian border and security protection officer 1st and what will tell u is that they don't require any CISA number from anyone....just be careful with all these things....


There is already one sticky thread going on this topic.
It seems many people lost their money unknowingly.
Good that you have verified with the office 

Whenever you get a call like this, even it is valid one, just google it and get it confirmed.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> We probably can patch up provided you're able to move ahead your plan by 1st or 2nd week of June. I am planning by that time.
> 
> Lemme know...


Sandeep, I heard job market will pick up in Jun-Aug.
If I move at the end of May, I will have sometime to settle over there.
This is what I am thinking.
Pls share your inputs.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I am planning to move in second week of April. I have an Australia VOIP Number and applying jobs directly from here. I am getting proper response and I completed couple of interview as well.

-Rams


----------



## aka2905 (Feb 25, 2013)

ramoz said:


> I am planning to move in second week of April. I have an Australia VOIP Number and applying jobs directly from here. I am getting proper response and I completed couple of interview as well.
> 
> -Rams


Dear Rams

How to get VOIP number and moreover you are in whcih field??

Regards
AK


----------



## vendorfinance (Mar 12, 2013)

My visa has been granted on November 2nd week, currently I'm serving my notice period with my present company. My wife is working with Ebay/Paypal and she is expecting a transfer to Australia , we are waiting for that to book the tickets.


----------



## sarika.mendiratta (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi All , 
Let me knw if anyone moving to Perth in April .. I m planning to go in April and my hubby is already there . 
Also if anyone has any contcts in Perth who can help in securing a job. 
Thanks
sarika


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I am planning to move in second week of April. I have an Australia VOIP Number and applying jobs directly from here. I am getting proper response and I completed couple of interview as well.
> 
> -Rams


That's great news !! Keep going.
In which field are you in ? and 
were they Skype interviews or just telephonic, followed by a message that the last final round would be a F2F in Australia ?

Are you applying only through seek or any other site too ?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Sandeep, I heard job market will pick up in Jun-Aug.
> If I move at the end of May, I will have sometime to settle over there.
> This is what I am thinking.
> Pls share your inputs.


Yeah pal, I too have heard the same thing for this time period.

Are you in Notice Period ? Which field are you from ? 

Where are you planning to move ?

I am serving my NP as of now.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yeah pal, I too have heard the same thing for this time period.
> 
> Are you in Notice Period ? Which field are you from ?
> 
> ...


I am an Oracle PL/SQL developer.
My hubby will move first. He is a tester.
we will join once he secures a job.
He is going to give his resignation this week only.
We are going to Sydney as we are in NSW SS.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I am planning to move in second week of April. I have an Australia VOIP Number and applying jobs directly from here. I am getting proper response and I completed couple of interview as well.
> 
> -Rams



what profession are you in? Can you explain a bit more please for ex, how you got a VoIP number, do you mention in your resume that you are currently in India, does a simple australian DID makes it easier? 

This seems to be the perfect option for someone like me who hates to make a move without securing a job.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Friends..i have a small query for one of my close friend. He got his 190 visa from WA and arrived here in Perth one month back. but unable to find a job. Now is started searching job outside WA and got offer in Sydney..is it possible for him to move on because 190 visa term is that person has to stay in state for 2 years...and moreover would it be a problem for him later on as he apply for citizenship..i can't find any term on immigration site for this..pls suggest.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Guys

Sorry for delay in reply. 

Currently, I am Java/Automation Testing as well as Python developer. I got Australia VOIP number (DID). It works well. You can see this comparission table of VOIP.

Compare VoIP Plans (Residential) | Voip Choice

I cant comment on which is the best one. But all the plans will close to $20 with VOIP number (DID). I have chosen sonetel since it contains Android app so that I can get the incoming calls directly to my mobile when I am in 3G network. (2G doesn't work for any VOIP). Through there are more service providers with Android/iPhone but I have chosen it.

In my resume I didn't mentioned that I am in India or Australia. Simply, my email and VOIP mobile number thats it. However, I am getting proper calls but after completion of telephonic they are asking me to come to F2F. Since I am india I am convincing them to come to Australia in couple of weeks. 

I used this formula for getting a big picture on Australia Job market. And I have got some contacts of good recruiters and project managers which they told me that they might help when I land in Sydney. *It's not possible to secure a job.* Since, every telephonic should be followed by a F2F which is not possible when you are in your home country. Try this method only if you are going to move to Australia in a month.

-Rams


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry for delay in reply.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advise and brilliant strategy,atleast this way when you land you can get interviews going from the first week onwards. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

sarika.mendiratta said:


> Hi All ,
> Let me knw if anyone moving to Perth in April .. I m planning to go in April and my hubby is already there .
> Also if anyone has any contcts in Perth who can help in securing a job.
> Thanks
> sarika



Hello
I am also planning for perth in April, working on the dates, what date u plan to fly out


----------



## sarika.mendiratta (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi , 

I have nt booked the tickets yet but planning to go in d end .. probably after 20 th from Delhi . 
R u going there on a PR or some work related trip .. 
Thnks


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

We are moving to Adelaide in July. I hope the visa is approved on time!

Cheers


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Im looking to move some time in 1st week of Aug'13

ACS- ICT BA +VE 26/06/2012| IELTS Overall BAND 6 21/04/2012 | EOI submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Visa Lodgement 23/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012| PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Grant Letter 18/01/2013


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

I'll probably move in Q4 2013.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks mate for the elaborative reply. This indeed would help a lot of us to at least clamp some interviews and have the F2F scheduled (when we get there).

This would also help in making our belief strong that we can land into a job soon and have some pre-scheduled interviews in our plate 

Cheers !



ramoz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry for delay in reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parx911 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi 

I am moving to Syndey by end of April from Delhi..

Thanks


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am from Delhi/NCR and had my grant few days ago
> 
> ...



Hey Sandeep1a1.. How are you buddy...

I think we can meet up some day on a weekend... I am traveling on 11th May... 

Can you please PM me your mail id with expected travel date?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Amitkmr said:


> I'm also planning to travel in the first week of may. We can plan and go together.



Hey Amit.. How are you doing?

I traveling on 11th May

Can you please PM me your mail id with expected travel date?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Anybody from Bangalore planning to travel in May? DO you guys feel its a good time to reach there in May and search for jobs?




Hey rkarthik1986t.. How are you doing?

I traveling on 11th May from delhi

Can you please PM me your mail id with expected travel date?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

conny_003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning my move to Sydney by mid May 2013.
> 
> Regards



Hey Conny... I am traveling in Mid may as well... I would be happy to join you ...


Please PM me your mail id with travel date... Thanks Conny..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

roopeshpk said:


> HI all
> I have my visa for NSW ,, let me know if anybody is travelling Mid may ,,, we can plan together



Hey Roopeshpk....

I am traveling mid may... Can you please PM me your mail id and expected date of travel... ? I would be happy to join you


----------



## conny_003 (Mar 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hey Conny... I am traveling in Mid may as well... I would be happy to join you ...
> 
> Please PM me your mail id with travel date... Thanks Conny..


Hi Timus

My mail id is conny_003 at yahoodotcom


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

aka2905 said:


> Hi sandeep
> Good u got ur grant
> Plz pm ur id so that we can plan together
> Regds
> Anurag


Kindly check your inbox.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

aka2905 said:


> Hi
> I m also moving frm delhi
> Plz pm me ur id
> Anurag


hi anurag,

when and where are u planning to move?
i am moving in June from Delhi.

R.


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey,

We are a couple planning to move to Sydney in the Month of May 2013. Anybody from Mumbai travelling at the same time. Please get in touch with me. My email id is [email protected]

Thanks
Akanksha


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*anybody moving from Hyd*

Pls PM me if you are moving from Hyderabad to Australia b/w now and October 2013.

Thanks


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

conny_003 said:


> Hi Timus
> 
> My mail id is conny_003 at yahoodotcom


hello conny..

i had sent you a mail and I got mail delivery failure..

can you please send me a private message on this forum with your mail id ?


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

I am going to Sydney in June on PR from Delhi.

Cheers
Rajan



sandeep1a1 said:


> Yeah pal, I too have heard the same thing for this time period.
> 
> Are you in Notice Period ? Which field are you from ?
> 
> ...


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rajansid said:


> Hi Rinkesh,
> 
> I am going from Delhi to Sydney on 25th June on PR.
> 
> ...


good luck to u buddy!
i will be moving to melbourne in June.

what profession are u in?
I am into java development.

R.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Anybody moving from Chennai in June?


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

I am also in IT. Have you already booked your tickets to Melbourne?



rinkesh.sawhney said:


> good luck to u buddy!
> i will be moving to melbourne in June.
> 
> what profession are u in?
> ...


----------



## vraviram (Feb 12, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> Anybody moving from Chennai in June?



I am planning to move in June 2013 to Australia..


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

vraviram said:


> I am planning to move in June 2013 to Australia..


hi Ravi, My hubby is travelling to Sydney in June.
I am not able to PM you as you haven't posted 5 posts so far 
Pls send me your mail id and be in touch.


----------



## vraviram (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi jayprabu 


We got the Australian PR (Visa:189) on 2nd April 2013. Did your husband got the job in Australia?


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

*Moving to brisbane from pune*

Hi Anyone is moving to brisbane in may end or june first week. I am from Pune


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> hi anurag,
> 
> when and where are u planning to move?
> i am moving in June from Delhi.
> ...


hey pal,

I too am planning and mostly would be travelling no later than 7-June. We are a couple.

When are you moving in June ? and are you travelling single ?


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> hey pal,
> 
> I too am planning and mostly would be travelling no later than 7-June. We are a couple.
> 
> When are you moving in June ? and are you travelling single ?



Guys where are you moving... we are couple and moving to brisbane in in june first week..


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

am planning to make move at end august any body to join me ping me.........


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

aka2905 said:


> Dear Rams
> 
> How to get VOIP number and moreover you are in whcih field??
> 
> ...


pls suggest how it is used..does it require internet all the time..


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

maxpayne said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good. I saw this thread pretty late in the game  although it was really nice to see a lot of you moving around the same time as I am. I was just wondering if you guys got your Visa label on your passport. Since November 2012, as per the DIAC, a visa label is not required to travel to Australia and all the information wrt the visa is held electronically and could be accessed through VEVO.
> 
> ...


i got it done the grant letter says australia wont require it but if other countries u need to check on with those authorities..........i got it done though not to go into any hurdles in between the pessage though it shd not be the case i guess........even i am not sure about indian authorities......


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

vraviram said:


> Hi jayprabu
> 
> 
> We got the Australian PR (Visa:189) on 2nd April 2013. Did your husband got the job in Australia?


We got our 190 visa on 8th March. 
Nope. He hasn't applied for any job so far.
Have you got any? 
We are moving to Sydney. which place you are planning?


----------



## bushy077 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my wife too are travelling to Sydney in last week of May 2013.


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

rajansid said:


> I am going to Sydney in June on PR from Delhi.
> 
> Cheers
> Rajan



Hi,

We are a couple reaching July very first week from Delhi to Sydney.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

We are also reaching July first week to Sydney from Chennai.

Have you booked your tickets.?


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

reachsvinoth said:


> We are also reaching July first week to Sydney from Chennai.
> 
> Have you booked your tickets.?



Yes we would reach by 2nd July. Malaysian airlines. Tickets booked


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rajjano said:


> Guys where are you moving... we are couple and moving to brisbane in in june first week..


We are moving to Sydney. Booking flight right now for 7-June


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shiny009 said:


> Yes we would reach by 2nd July. Malaysian airlines. Tickets booked


Isn't Malaysian airlines offering lesser baggage ... I inquired and they are only offering 30 kg/person which according to me is less for first timers lane:


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

vijay_239939 said:


> pls suggest how it is used..does it require internet all the time..


Buddy, you have to buy Skype credits and get a local australian Skype number. Then you can forward the calls to your local indian number thus eliminating the requirement of having internet all the time. 

Check this out:
Skype call forwarding


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Isn't Malaysian airlines offering lesser baggage ... I inquired and they are only offering 30 kg/person which according to me is less for first timers lane:


Yes they offer baggage allowance to regular travel of 30 kgs but anyone who let them know at the time of booking that the visa they have is a student or a PR they offer 40kgs. Same is applicable with many airlines like Singapore etc depending from airline to airline and their rules. Rules may vary with different airlines. Cheers


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shiny009 said:


> Yes they offer baggage allowance to regular travel of 30 kgs but anyone who let them know at the time of booking that the visa they have is a student or a PR they offer 40kgs. Same is applicable with many airlines like Singapore etc depending from airline to airline and their rules. Rules may vary with different airlines. Cheers


Thanks, I will check again ! My wife had a word with Malaysian airline customer care today and they conveyed that it's 30Kgs. These customer care executives also do vary with their knowledge, almost like different airlines baggage rules 

Is 40Kg/person mentioned on your ticket ?


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks, I will check again ! My wife had a word with Malaysian airline customer care today and they conveyed that it's 30Kgs. These customer care executives also do vary with their knowledge, almost like different airlines baggage rules
> 
> Is 40Kg/person mentioned on your ticket ?


Yes baggage allowance is 40 kg on our ticket. I booked it from a travel portal. They called us aftr we made payment and enquiried for our visa status and aftr that they told us your baggage allowance for PR is 40kgs which is now mentioned in our tickets. Do connect with us in Sydney. We are taking our flight on 1st july from delhi and reachbg 2nd morning


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shiny009 said:


> Yes baggage allowance is 40 kg on our ticket. I booked it from a travel portal. They called us aftr we made payment and enquiried for our visa status and aftr that they told us your baggage allowance for PR is 40kgs which is now mentioned in our tickets. Do connect with us in Sydney. We are taking our flight on 1st july from delhi and reachbg 2nd morning


Can you please let me know from which website did you book ? Also, you booked your tickets, you must have got your itinerary, they called you and then 40kg clause got mentioned on your ticket ... am I correctly understanding ? How it got mentioned after their call - you already had the itinerary with you after booking the flight ... did they resend the itinerary on your email ?

Did you inquire for baggage before booking your tickets ? I am trying at this number 011-41512101 but no one is responding, although its mentioned as a 24-hour number 

Yep sure, we should indeed connect with each other. I'm always open to meet people. It's always a nice feeling to connect with people like US in a alien land (for now, it is though we will be one of them later )


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Can you please let me know from which website did you book ? Also, you booked your tickets, you must have got your itinerary, they called you and then 40kg clause got mentioned on your ticket ... am I correctly understanding ? How it got mentioned after their call - you already had the itinerary with you after booking the flight ... did they resend the itinerary on your email ?
> 
> Did you inquire for baggage before booking your tickets ? I am trying at this number 011-41512101 but no one is responding, although its mentioned as a 24-hour number
> 
> Yep sure, we should indeed connect with each other. I'm always open to meet people. It's always a nice feeling to connect with people like US in a alien land (for now, it is though we will be one of them later )


Once we book the CRS amadeus-travel software holds the booking which is confirmed later with airlines. This is how things happened. I m a travel agent so it was more into my knowledge.


----------



## tanvi0902 (Jan 8, 2013)

Shiny009 said:


> Once we book the CRS amadeus-travel software holds the booking which is confirmed later with airlines. This is how things happened. I m a travel agent so it was more into my knowledge.


Thanks for the heads up. But I called up MakeMyTrip and AkbarTravelsOnline and both confirmed that baggage allowance is only 30kgs/person even when I mentioned them that i have a PR. It's a great risk to book with 30 kgs/person and not getting a call-back that we can avail 10kgs/person more.

Can you please guide me further.


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Which airline are u trying to book ? We got 40 kg from Malaysian itself. I cant comment why are they not offering now. You can book as per your convinience.


----------



## tanvi0902 (Jan 8, 2013)

Was trying Malaysian Airlines itself


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

so malaysian airline offer the maximum carrying capacity is it?


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

any 1 at august end planning to move..?


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Please check before booking. It happens in few cases i have heard same for singapore airlines too. One of our friend has also immigrated last 21st feb....do not book before confirming, it could b a risk.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

vijay_239939 said:


> so malaysian airline offer the maximum carrying capacity is it?


As far as I got it, it's a NO for Malaysian Airlines. They offer 30kg/person though I'd suggest you to try and inquire before booking.
According to me, either Thai or Singapore are offering 40kg/person along with 7kg cabin baggage + handbag (for women) and laptop bags for each.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

vijay_239939 said:


> any 1 at august end planning to move..?


Not me


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Friends,

For Malaysia Airlines, better way is to visit their local office and book from there, instead of booking from a travel website or airline portal. If you book from their office, they give 40kg allowance straightway. They have offices in all major cities.

The only downside is that ticket booked from their office comes to be slightly more in cost as compared to the discounted rate one can get on travel portals.

If you book from a travel portal, you need to later call up Malaysia Airline local office in your city and ask them to "re-issue" the ticket with 40kg allowance. They need a copy of passport and Visa grant letter for this. And they might charge you a few extra bucks for re-issue of ticket.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes please enquire before booking its better to be safe.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

agree with shiny!!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Landing in Melbourne on 15-May-2013. Looking for a shared accommodation. Any one traveling around the same time?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Landing in Melbourne on 15-May-2013. Looking for a shared accommodation. Any one traveling around the same time?


Ankit, i would be reaching Melbourne on 14th evening or 15th morning... Please pm me ur mail id


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> As far as I got it, it's a NO for Malaysian Airlines. They offer 30kg/person though I'd suggest you to try and inquire before booking.
> According to me, either Thai or Singapore are offering 40kg/person along with 7kg cabin baggage + handbag (for women) and laptop bags for each.


I am planning to travel on 29th May to MEL. Spoke to my travel agent and he confirmed that first time travellers with a PR are eligible for 40 kgs luggage and said it will be printed on the itinerary as well. No extra charge. I am travelling with Malaysian Airlines BTW.

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

I am travelling on 25th June from Delhi to Sydney..



Shiny009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a couple reaching July very first week from Delhi to Sydney.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Anybody moving from Chennai in June?


Hi Jayprabhu,

I am moving from chennai to Sydney in July


----------



## toozfromblr (May 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I am also traveling to Sydney most probably in 2013 July first week from Bangalore. 
PM me ll catch up.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,
i will be also traveling to Sydney mostly on July 1st week from Pune.
please PM.... lets all catch up


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> Hi Guys,
> i will be also traveling to Sydney mostly on July 1st week from Pune.
> please PM.... lets all catch up


I'll be in Melbourne on 12th June, anyone planning to go there?


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

Got CO assigned and submitted all docs including PCC & medicals.
Waiting for a response .. 

Will be travelling from Chennai to Sydney by August..


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

I am flying from mumbai to sydney on 9th june. Lets catch up/...

Miks



v_yadav said:


> I'll be in Melbourne on 12th June, anyone planning to go there?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

waiting for my grant. will be definitely moving to Sydney in 2013.


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

Tell me one thing all of u guys how you doing..like leaving the job here and moving...as we already got the grant and what we thought that my hubby will go will live there for 4 weeks search for job, secure a job there or understand the job market...if he gets the job he will ask for one month time to relocate and move...then come back to India give resign and with job in hand we will move to Australia...
Please guide how all you are doing


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Tell me one thing all of u guys how you doing..like leaving the job here and moving...as we already got the grant and what we thought that my hubby will go will live there for 4 weeks search for job, secure a job there or understand the job market...if he gets the job he will ask for one month time to relocate and move...then come back to India give resign and with job in hand we will move to Australia...
> Please guide how all you are doing


well things are not so tightly possible.... it might take 3 weeks to 3 months for actual job. you go there for 4 weeks might be little less time for job as Aussys are very slow in process. and again you get job and come back for resign and go back and join ...... seems great but in reallity it would prove bit difficult to manage both companies to convince timeframe for leave and joining after 2 months there.... take your bit.

what most are doing - resign, go there and search for job and then call your family.


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to move to Sydney by June end or July 1st week.. can people traveling during that period PM me? I am from Bangalore and have AUS PR.

Thanks
Sree


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

bangsree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Sydney by June end or July 1st week.. can people traveling during that period PM me? I am from Bangalore and have AUS PR.
> 
> ...


I am mostly traveling to sydney by 5th July.


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone travelling to Adelaide in May 2013?


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> well things are not so tightly possible.... it might take 3 weeks to 3 months for actual job. you go there for 4 weeks might be little less time for job as Aussys are very slow in process. and again you get job and come back for resign and go back and join ...... seems great but in reallity it would prove bit difficult to manage both companies to convince timeframe for leave and joining after 2 months there.... take your bit.
> 
> what most are doing - resign, go there and search for job and then call your family.


hmmm..lets see.....feeling totally blank...
dnt know what to do..have big EMI's to take care here in India..then have our own house..have to see that arrangement too..will keep u guys posted...


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> hmmm..lets see.....feeling totally blank...
> dnt know what to do..have big EMI's to take care here in India..then have our own house..have to see that arrangement too..will keep u guys posted...


i also have EMI here, have to plan renting house, plans for parents in different city, wife and kid will be here for 3-4 months, and all household items once everybody moves... list goes on !!!!!!!!! IMP - move from India with at least 10,000 AUD 

but my primary objective is to move from here.... so will do that first. getting job there is next target. and for that you have to ready yourself to spend more time there. else all efforts you put in for getting PR are going to go for toss....


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys one question, i mostly see developers or people with niche skills moving to Australia. Thats great but is there anyone with a more generic profile like a project manager thinking of migration? The reason i ask is obvious.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Travelling from bangalore to melbourne on august 15th returning on the 30th. This is primarily to activate our visa's. any one travelling to melbourne around the same time frame , from bangalore, lets do a meet up ?


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello Friends! 

We are a couple travelling to Melbourne in July tentatively for 10 days. This would be our first visit to activate the visa.

Need to know a list of things to do in the first visit.

Also appreciate some advice in regards to accommodation and best airlines with competitive price.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## bushy077 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tickets booked by Malaysian airlines for 19th May. Anybody travelling the same day from Mumbai


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Flying to Melbourne on 19th June.. will book my ticket in couple of days... I am from Pune...

Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Dunno if this has already been discussed but I Just wanted to share my experience with online bookings..

I am sure most of us book their tickets online using some sites like yatra.com, makemyrtip.com, list goes on... 

However, there is one glitch in online bookings. You will be allowed to carry only 30 Kg check in luggage and 7 Kg cabin luggage during your flight while most of the airlines actually allow 40 Kg check in luggage for PR holders. People usually carry extra luggage and land up in paying unnecessary charges at the time of boarding. This can be avoided by directly calling up the customer care service of the site where you want to book your tickets and tell them that you hold a PR visa and want to book tickets for so ans so place. The customer care executive shall then give you the further details on how you need to proceed with your bookings without paying a single extra penny for that extra 10 Kg.

Everything will still be online, it's just a phone call that you need to do to take the advantage of being a PR 


Issued in public interest!


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

1 st July 2013 departing to Sydney from Delhi. Will reach on 2nd July 2013. We are a couple. People can get connected to us those who wish to and travelling with near by dates


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Shiny009 said:


> 1 st July 2013 departing to Sydney from Delhi. Will reach on 2nd July 2013. We are a couple. People can get connected to us those who wish to and travelling with near by dates


4th July to Sydney from Pune.... lets meet there


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Dunno if this has already been discussed but I Just wanted to share my experience with online bookings..
> 
> I am sure most of us book their tickets online using some sites like yatra.com, makemyrtip.com, list goes on...
> 
> ...


please share which airline you chose and how much flight time, cost, and which site, phone number you tried. i am also from pune and will be flying to Sydney on 4th July.


----------



## korak (May 10, 2012)

Hi

All of you going to Australia , please may I ask .. Do you already have a job arranged there? Or are you going to live there & try for jobs? Where do you plan to stay there?

I am a Business System Analyst, planning to go in July 2013. But I dont have a job arranged there yet, so a bit worried to take the plunge

Many thanks


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> please share which airline you chose and how much flight time, cost, and which site, phone number you tried. i am also from pune and will be flying to Sydney on 4th July.


Sure mate... I had called up yatra.com at 1860 5000 600 (this is not a toll free number), enquired about Malaysia Airlines.. 

here is the details...

Malaysia Airlin...
Mumbai
Wed, 19 Jun, 23:55

To

Melbourne
Thu, 20 Jun, 20:00

Duration

15h 35m

1 stop

Fare: 32,200 INR

The lady who attended my call seemed like a fresher to me  wasn't aware of many things. She was constantly putting me on hold to get confirmation about my query from her senior... 

You need to tell them that you have a PR then only they will process your bookings accordingly and you will be able carry extra 10Kg luggage for free which other travelers may not be allowed for other travelers

This was my exp. Did not try calling up at any other site. you can surely do that and let me know if you could grab a better offer


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

korak said:


> Hi
> 
> All of you going to Australia , please may I ask .. Do you already have a job arranged there? Or are you going to live there & try for jobs? Where do you plan to stay there?
> 
> ...


No worries mate... most of us have already shut down their money making machine with a hope that we will find something better in OZ  so you are not alone on this boat... Everyone is planning to chose their destination according to the job opportunities... I am a techie so planning to stay in Melbourne initially(looking at the job opportunities at the moment)...

So have faith in yourself and go for it.. let's celebrate your first day at your job in Australia

All the best!


----------



## korak (May 10, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> No worries mate... most of us have already shut down their money making machine with a hope that we will find something better in OZ  so you are not alone on this boat... Everyone is planning to chose their destination according to the job opportunities... I am a techie so planning to stay in Melbourne initially(looking at the job opportunities at the moment)...
> 
> So have faith in yourself and go for it.. let's celebrate your first day at your job in Australia
> 
> All the best!


Thank you so much mate! That was a good dose of moral boosting!! I am a techie too, so would follow you to Melbourne!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> No worries mate... most of us have already shut down their money making machine with a hope that we will find something better in OZ  so you are not alone on this boat... Everyone is planning to chose their destination according to the job opportunities... I am a techie so planning to stay in Melbourne initially(looking at the job opportunities at the moment)...
> 
> So have faith in yourself and go for it.. let's celebrate your first day at your job in Australia
> 
> All the best!


Hey pal,

If I may ask, what made you choose Melbourne over Sydney?
As you've quoted that you're a techie and AFAIK Sydney offers more jobs for techies than Melbourne . Ain't it true for your area of IT expertise ?

I have been contemplating on this question and thought of knowing others standpoint though it is totally a personal individualistic decision. I understand that there can be many factors influencing the choice of a location like cost of living, etc however amongst these a major one is - where would a person be staying in his/her initial days - which is why I chose Sydney over Melbourne. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## acchu (Aug 1, 2012)

*migrating appro in july end or Aug for visa activation*



Soudagar said:


> Travelling from bangalore to melbourne on august 15th returning on the 30th. This is primarily to activate our visa's. any one travelling to melbourne around the same time frame , from bangalore, lets do a meet up ?


Hi,
we recently got our PR and we are from Chennai, would approximately move in time as yours..Kinldy stay in touch


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

korak said:


> Thank you so much mate! That was a good dose of moral boosting!! I am a techie too, so would follow you to Melbourne!


will be glad to have your company  see you soon mate.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey pal,
> 
> If I may ask, what made you choose Melbourne over Sydney?
> As you've quoted that you're a techie and AFAIK Sydney offers more jobs for techies than Melbourne . Ain't it true for your area of IT expertise ?
> ...


well, it was not that easy to choose my destination for me either. Like you correctly said there are many factors which may have influence on your choice. First and Foremost for me was my friends in Melbourne. I do not have any contacts in Sydney. I was bit worried and reluctant to stay on a strangers land.
I think It's always better to have someone with you who knows about the place better and can assist you about the dos and don'ts when you are new to that place. However, it will obviously sound foolish if someone is making his choice with this only reason. I did some survey and compared the job opportunities in Sydney and Melbourne suitable for my profile(on Seek.com). Sydney indeed has better options for me but Melbourne is also not that bad. e.g. If Sydney offers me 100 jobs then Melbourne has 80 or so... 
Also, as we all know that cost of living in Sydney is much higher as compared to other regions in the country.

Nevertheless, I believe all this analysis is required only when you are making your first move. 
All I know is I have 189 visa as my immunity. I can roam around the country in search of my bread and butter anytime. Who knows where the heck I will land up tomorrow? . Please forgive my careless attitude. I really do not want convey any message to anyone from this text. This is just my own way of looking at the things.

But yes, it's important that you do enough study about the place where you want to settle down.

Thanks mate for asking me these questions. It really helped me to make my thoughts clearer and to understand where am I actually heading towards... 

Cheers!


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Sure mate... I had called up yatra.com at 1860 5000 600 (this is not a toll free number), enquired about Malaysia Airlines..
> 
> here is the details...
> 
> ...


Thanks... let me try Yatra.com and MakeMyTrip.com. these guys must be making some commissions on bookings. let me try giving call to airliner number direct and i guess they must have web portal for online bookings. i might get better deal there. thanks mate anyways.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys... i came to know that online transfers are bit expensive. how about carrying AUD cash in your hand while you leave? i mean you can easily carry about 4k or 5k.
Does anyone know good contact to buy AUD directly? not from banks... i use to sale my $ from onsite trips but that guy is out of touch now. anyone else here with plans with money ??


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> Thanks... let me try Yatra.com and MakeMyTrip.com. these guys must be making some commissions on bookings. let me try giving call to airliner number direct and i guess they must have web portal for online bookings. i might get better deal there. thanks mate anyways.


No problem buddy. yeah that's a good idea. I checked on malasia airlines' site and the fair was INR 30,410.00 of the same flight. So I am sure you will get a better deal there. Not sure about the luggage thing though. Please update once book your tickets.
thanks.


----------



## Hariharan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi
I am a chennaite,IT Professional in Australia.
Is there any recent indian migrants to sydney here.?
Anyone willing to offer shared accomodation.?


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am from Bangalore, planning to move to Melbourne during June-July 2013. Anybody moving during same time, please let me know.
Would be glad to have company of indians.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> Guys... i came to know that online transfers are bit expensive. how about carrying AUD cash in your hand while you leave? i mean you can easily carry about 4k or 5k.
> Does anyone know good contact to buy AUD directly? not from banks... i use to sale my $ from onsite trips but that guy is out of touch now. anyone else here with plans with money ??


yeah.. online transfers are expensive. 4K or 5K is not a big amount you could definitely carry it safely. You can check for Axis bank's FOREX card too. It offers some benefits over your foreign currency exchange. Not sure about the details though.

Here is the link 

Travel Card | Prepaid Travel Card | Travel Currency Card - Axis Bank

hope it will be of some help.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> yeah.. online transfers are expensive. 4K or 5K is not a big amount you could definitely carry it safely. You can check for Axis bank's FOREX card too. It offers some benefits over your foreign currency exchange. Not sure about the details though.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> ...


thanks mate... let me try it out !!


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

acchu said:


> Hi,
> we recently got our PR and we are from Chennai, would approximately move in time as yours..Kinldy stay in touch


Hey ... Me too from Chennai waiting for the Grant letter to move on.... !!


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

supperm said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> We are a couple travelling to Melbourne in July tentatively for 10 days. This would be our first visit to activate the visa.
> 
> ...


I dint find any discussion on the things to be done during your first visit to AUS to activate the visa. Is there anything specific to be done from any government office? What about centre link and Medicare? Can we just register online?


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

ebshib said:


> I dint find any discussion on the things to be done during your first visit to AUS to activate the visa. Is there anything specific to be done from any government office? What about centre link and Medicare? Can we just register online?


you may look for your answers here...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia.html

All the best!


----------



## metoAus (May 8, 2013)

*From Bangalore*



silversulphur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Bangalore, planning to move to Melbourne during June-July 2013. Anybody moving during same time, please let me know.
> Would be glad to have company of indians.



Hi, I am too from Bangalore. Let's talk....let me know how can I reach you ?


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> No worries mate... most of us have already shut down their money making machine with a hope that we will find something better in OZ  so you are not alone on this boat... Everyone is planning to chose their destination according to the job opportunities... I am a techie so planning to stay in Melbourne initially(looking at the job opportunities at the moment)...
> 
> So have faith in yourself and go for it.. let's celebrate your first day at your job in Australia
> 
> All the best!


I am in the same situation. Received PR. Started applying from offshore. After reading many post it is clear that if you are lucky, you may get an offer otherwise we have to go to oz.
My ques here is related to the kind of interview that happens generally for business\requirement analyst. Is it generally tough nut to crack? Do they drill too much into domain? If anyone could also share some data on the package that is generally offered?

I am a bit nervous !!

Regards,
Gopal


----------



## korak (May 10, 2012)

Hi Gopal

I too am applying for BA positions from offshore currently, but have made up my mind take a plunge in July and travel to Oz. As for the interviews, reading the posts suggests that knowledge of a specific domain certainly helps. I observed that there are many openings for Technical BAs.. 

It would be a good idea to network with your friends in India who work for global companies & ask them to check if there are any Australia openings in there companies. 

Cheers & good luck with your job search!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi even I'm trying offshore given the situation there many Openings r in Sydney whereas I've been sponsored by Vic.


----------



## abhinavs168 (May 25, 2013)

Add me in .... let me know how i can reach out to you guys (from Bangalore)

Got my grant letter...planning to move in by mid july...




metoAus said:


> Hi, I am too from Bangalore. Let's talk....let me know how can I reach you ?


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

abhinavs168 said:


> Add me in .... let me know how i can reach out to you guys (from Bangalore)
> 
> Got my grant letter...planning to move in by mid july...


People moving from bangalore in July.. PM Me or Email me. You can find my mail id in previous posts. 

I am traveling to Sydney on 6th July.

We can share our details and experiences.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am aslo flying to sydney on 5th july. goint to book ticket today. want to reach there by saturday so can spend sunday to find shops and trains etc things around. who else moving by that time ? wouldnt it be a great idea to go together ? i am planning to keep my India number active with Int roaming for first few weeks.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> I am aslo flying to sydney on 5th july. goint to book ticket today. want to reach there by saturday so can spend sunday to find shops and trains etc things around. who else moving by that time ? wouldnt it be a great idea to go together ? i am planning to keep my India number active with Int roaming for first few weeks.


Which area in Sydney are you planning ? I'd be going to Blacktown.
I'd be reaching a month prior to you  I too plan to keep my India number active for some time, say a month or so.

We surely can patch up once you get there.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Which area in Sydney are you planning ? I'd be going to Blacktown.
> I'd be reaching a month prior to you  I too plan to keep my India number active for some time, say a month or so.
> 
> We surely can patch up once you get there.


great. may be you can help us to find accomodation. i have found 3 people from her only flying on same time. we are planning to get seperate 2bhk apartement for 3 of us. but not sure without job how can we get the same. how did you find your accomodation? please share...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> great. may be you can help us to find accomodation. i have found 3 people from her only flying on same time. we are planning to get seperate 2bhk apartement for 3 of us. but not sure without job how can we get the same. how did you find your accomodation? please share...


Hey adi,

You surely can find accommodation without a job though it'd depend on the landlord and your bank balance  Basically, if we do not have a job, we have to assure the landlord that we would be able to pay the rent on time, even if we are unemployed, by showing them our bank balance. 

For me, I will be going to one of my friend's place and will stay there for approx. 2 weeks. He lives in Blacktown. In the meantime, I will find an accommodation for us. I am planning for a 1 BHK. That would suit us since we are only a couple  Rent is on a higher side in Sydney.  so not point in investing much on it till any one of us gets a job. It should be a safe, cozy, nice place with good surroundings with good proximity to train/bus stations  That's what I demand and dream of


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey adi,
> 
> You surely can find accommodation without a job though it'd depend on the landlord and your bank balance  Basically, if we do not have a job, we have to assure the landlord that we would be able to pay the rent on time, even if we are unemployed, by showing them our bank balance.
> 
> For me, I will be going to one of my friend's place and will stay there for approx. 2 weeks. He lives in Blacktown. In the meantime, I will find an accommodation for us. I am planning for a 1 BHK. That would suit us since we are only a couple  Rent is on a higher side in Sydney.  so not point in investing much on it till any one of us gets a job. It should be a safe, cozy, nice place with good surroundings with good proximity to train/bus stations  That's what I demand and dream of


we are also planning to save as max as possible. so being 3 of us staying together and planning to contribute 150$ per person per week = 450$ per week, i think we will be able to find apartement. dont know how much balance we need to show as we will have max to max 5,000$ in bank balance... dont know about rest 2. anyway keep us posted about your progress there about everything.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am also travelling on July 2nd to Sydney.. would like to connect with you guys..
can u please PM me your mail id..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> we are also planning to save as max as possible. so being 3 of us staying together and planning to contribute 150$ per person per week = 450$ per week, i think we will be able to find apartement. dont know how much balance we need to show as we will have max to max 5,000$ in bank balance... dont know about rest 2. anyway keep us posted about your progress there about everything.


Yep, AFAIK you'd comfortably be able to get a 2 BHK in the range of AUD 1500-1600/month though it has to be in a suburb. 

What we call SECURITY in India is called BOND in OZ. In general, 2 weeks or 1 month bond is applicable. Mostly it's mentioned in the property listing. I have read that if you offer more bond money to the landlord you stand at better chances of closing the deal - though it's what I have read and it should vary case to case and landlord to landlord.

Don't worry mate. Things will surely turn up in a good flavour.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yep, AFAIK you'd comfortably be able to get a 2 BHK in the range of AUD 1500-1600/month though it has to be in a suburb.
> 
> What we call SECURITY in India is called BOND in OZ. In general, 2 weeks or 1 month bond is applicable. Mostly it's mentioned in the property listing. I have read that if you offer more bond money to the landlord you stand at better chances of closing the deal - though it's what I have read and it should vary case to case and landlord to landlord.
> 
> Don't worry mate. Things will surely turn up in a good flavour.


thanks man !!


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

We flying from Mumbai to Sydney on 10th July, will be there on the 11th. Anyone else travelling at the same time?


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

TnAVaz said:


> We flying from Mumbai to Sydney on 10th July, will be there on the 11th. Anyone else travelling at the same time?


We are also planning to go to Sydney the first week in July. We are flying from Delhi.


----------



## hareshkarkar (Feb 19, 2013)

*Moving to Melbourne on 5th of July*

Hi. I have one query. Do I need visa to be stamped on my passport? I got a grant letter and Indians dont require visa to be stamped on Passport but it also says check with the government authorities. Did anyone recently travel to Australia for immigration and answer it?

Thanks,
Haresh


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hareshkarkar said:


> Hi. I have one query. Do I need visa to be stamped on my passport? I got a grant letter and Indians dont require visa to be stamped on Passport but it also says check with the government authorities. Did anyone recently travel to Australia for immigration and answer it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Haresh


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tarting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step.html

Contact member superm

Madhukar


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

You don't need visa sticker for Australian visa.


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Just a question, my agent have sent me the list of documents to carry while going to AUS.
They have asked me to get the notarized photocopy of all the educational and professional certificates. That also multiple copies.
Second thing they have asked is , the Verification Certificate from RTO about the my driving License. Any one having any idea about this?


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

VmX said:


> That's really cool. I just sent u my contact info as PM . I went to MEL for my initial entry in march and liked it.. ideally, that's where id like to start. I don't have SS so I may move so syd if need arises.
> My wrk ex is in database and soa .


Hi Vmx...
Read your post...you have mentioned that you made your initial entry in March in Mel..
Is there any specific timeline for which we have to stay in Australia during our first entry?? Or can we return back in few days or say a week or two??


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

metoAus said:


> Hi, I am too from Bangalore. Let's talk....let me know how can I reach you ?


I am from Bangalore as well and reaching Melbourne on the 29th of June.


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I am from Bangalore as well, looking to move mid August, havent booked tickets yet.

theunderdog


----------



## metoAus (May 8, 2013)

Hi thunderdong and RBang, I have sent you PM. Please reach me on that and share your detail. Will try to reach you


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

theunderdog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Bangalore as well, looking to move mid August, havent booked tickets yet.
> 
> theunderdog


Hi
@rbang, thunderdog, metoaus
I too am moving to Melbourne in mid aug for 2 weeks with my family...If things look gud then will come permanently...
R u all coming alone or with your family??
I am looking for a shared accommodation...if its possible with you then please let me know..
I too stayed in Bangalore for 4 years....

Regards


----------



## metoAus (May 8, 2013)

Hello Chattri,

I have sent you my detail via PM. Please share you details, we are forming group for similar needs


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

from where did you guys booked your tickets and did any one manage to get 40KGs baggage allowance.

On makemytrip site I can find tickets for 32k odd. But when I called Malaysia airlines they suggested me to book via agent as only through agent I can request for 40Kgs baggage. Now agent is quoting me 35K. 

Any one on this please? As I need to book tickets.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Isn't make my trip also a nd of an agent? Haveu called them to inquire regarding the excess bag?


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

dharmesh said:


> from where did you guys booked your tickets and did any one manage to get 40KGs baggage allowance.
> 
> On makemytrip site I can find tickets for 32k odd. But when I called Malaysia airlines they suggested me to book via agent as only through agent I can request for 40Kgs baggage. Now agent is quoting me 35K.
> 
> Any one on this please? As I need to book tickets.


I booked my ticket through Malaysian airlines website. They offer 30 kg checked + 7kg hand luggage. I called up their office in Chennai. For Rs. 1500 you get an additional 10kg.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

But was your's a return ticket ? Or one way? Because by right you are entitled to 40 kg as a first visit on your PR visa on extra charge. With a return fare then its 30 kgs.


----------



## SandhyaOz (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

Is anybody moving to canberra from mumbai
We are looking at moving by October to canberra 

Would love to connect with other prospective migrants 

Sandy


----------



## Balu66 (Jun 20, 2013)

i got grant on yesterday. i am also from velachery. i would like to contact you. we are planned to move on 31 august 2013.:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:

vinodth sir, i would like to known your exp. regarding your preparation about migration of australia.

my email id is baluchennai66.gmail.co plz forward your mobile. i will contact you on your convient timing

by
balu
:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:



reachsvinoth said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also travelling on July 2nd to Sydney.. would like to connect with you guys..
> can u please PM me your mail id..


----------



## nanduicici123 (May 17, 2013)

Balu66 said:


> i got grant on yesterday. i am also from velachery. i would like to contact you. we are planned to move on 31 august 2013.:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
> 
> vinodth sir, i would like to known your exp. regarding your preparation about migration of australia.
> 
> ...


Hai balu congratulations. ...you did your self or by agent...Please provide timeline and your kind advice. 


Thanks
Nanda


----------



## vraviram (Feb 12, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> hi Ravi, My hubby is travelling to Sydney in June.
> I am not able to PM you as you haven't posted 5 posts so far
> Pls send me your mail id and be in touch.



Hi jayprabu,

Did you got the job in Australia?


----------



## oorvee (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi People,

Imp info, am sure many of you must be aware but thought I should share..
NAB( National Aus Bank) has separate vertical called "Migrant Banking"
Very useful, one open basic sb acc without much docs.. No min bal or any other fees.
Pl visit NABASIA site for further info.

Cheers...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

dharmesh said:


> from where did you guys booked your tickets and did any one manage to get 40KGs baggage allowance.
> 
> On makemytrip site I can find tickets for 32k odd. But when I called Malaysia airlines they suggested me to book via agent as only through agent I can request for 40Kgs baggage. Now agent is quoting me 35K.
> 
> Any one on this please? As I need to book tickets.


Book Ticket from Thai airways and tell them you are moving on your PR you will get 40+7 kg wait allowed on one way ticket...


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

We booked through Expedia.com on Singapore Airlines. I called up the airlines first to check on the baggage allowance since this was first entry on a PR. They will give u the necessary details. We were allowed 40+7 too.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good if you got 47 kg allowed with other airlline as well


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Good if you got 47 kg allowed with other airlline as well


That's a standard rkumar. If you're on a PR, every airlines offer you 40 + 7 kg although there can be different ways to get it - like Malaysian Airlines requires you to get this allowance from their office, SA gives you straight away, etc.

Best of journey !


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Same thing with TA they will give you 47 straight


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Same thing with TA they will give you 47 straight


I'm sure they do


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Anybody moving to melbourne from Chennai??


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

oorvee said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Imp info, am sure many of you must be aware but thought I should share..
> NAB( National Aus Bank) has separate vertical called "Migrant Banking"
> ...


NAB link Here --> Migrant Banking | National Australia Bank 

State Bank Of India (Sydney) --> State Bank of India Sydney

You can also open account in Commonwealth bank online while still in India https://www1.commbank.com.au/eforms/MovingToAustralia/


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi

Anybody moving from India on september.I am a software engineer and a PR migrated from Chennai.we can accommodate one person in our house.
Tamils or south Indians are preffered

Regards
Arun
Email:[email protected]


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

arundill80 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody moving from India on september.I am a software engineer and a PR migrated from Chennai.we can accommodate one person in our house.
> Tamils or south Indians are preffered
> ...


Hi Arun,
I am Chanda... From Andhra..working in chennai..
I am coming to Sydney on 6th sep.
Which city you you live in?

Regards,
Chandra....


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Hi*



chandustorageadm said:


> Hi Arun,
> I am Chanda... From Andhra..working in chennai..
> I am coming to Sydney on 6th sep.
> Which city you you live in?
> ...



Hi Chandra,

Welcome.Good to hear from you. we are in Sydney(Homebush Area) 15 minutes travel from CBD. Very close to Station.

Regards
Arun


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi

Anybody migrating to sydney on September.Kindly let me know.

Regards
Arun


----------



## kjvraghavan (Sep 18, 2013)

*Help reqd - Steps to follow for asutralian PR*

Dear Friends,

I am Vijay from Chennai.I am planning to apply for Australian PR and i dont want to go to any Immigration consultants as they charge more than the flight ticket cost to Australia.

I would like to know the steps followed ( from initial accreditation part).I have booked my ielts date on 09-09-13 with BC.I think i can apply for sub class 189 (correct me if i am wrong)

Coming to my Profile, i am 34 yrs old with post graduation (MBA-marketing) working in as a Team lead in Investments operation, TCS-chennai. Having over all experience of around 10yrs.

Kindly help me with the same. SNIP

Good day!!

rgds,
Vijay.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kjvraghavan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am Vijay from Chennai.I am planning to apply for Australian PR and i dont want to go to any Immigration consultants as they charge more than the flight ticket cost to Australia.
> 
> ...


Vijay,
firstly, congrats for taking such a life-changing decision to enter into aus, the land of opportunities.

1. Firstly, you have to check whether you exceed the minimum point required to be eligible for immigration and then decide to which assessing body you need to approach for geeting your skills and education assessed.

2. Some assessing authorities dont need IELTS scores for skills assessment. Check out yours.

3. Thirdly, sit for IELTS, and score your dream scores. 

4. Lodge your EOI and wait for getting invited.

5. Lodge your visa application with visa fees and all documents and wait till case officer is assigned for you.

6. Undergo PCC.

7. Wait till CO asks you to sit for medical exams.

8. again, wit till CO gives you visa grant.

Simple.

Additionally, your points are given below.

Age:25 
Education: 15
Work exp:15
IELTS :10 (if 7 in each section)

Total: 65

Easily you can get invitation soon.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## kjvraghavan (Sep 18, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Vijay,
> firstly, congrats for taking such a life-changing decision to enter into aus, the land of opportunities.
> 
> 1. Firstly, you have to check whether you exceed the minimum point required to be eligible for immigration and then decide to which assessing body you need to approach for geeting your skills and education assessed.
> ...




Dear Sathiya,

Thanks for your reply and motivations.I would like to get more clarity on this.Kindly share ur mail id by sending a test mail.my id is [email protected] also if i can ask, kindly share ur hand phone in that test mail.Awaiting ur response and thanks in advance.

Very good day to you..

regards
Vijay.KJ


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kjvraghavan said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and motivations.I would like to get more clarity on this.Kindly share ur mail id by sending a test mail.my id is [email protected] also if i can ask, kindly share ur hand phone in that test mail.Awaiting ur response and thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Vijay,

I sent you a private message and revert back to me there.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sominya.bajpai (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
For those who are already in Aus and searching for jobs or have got one.
Which city better for IT related jobs Sydney or Melbourne. I am planning to move around Mid-Jan 2014.

Thanks
Sominya


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

sominya.bajpai said:


> Hi Guys,
> For those who are already in Aus and searching for jobs or have got one.
> Which city better for IT related jobs Sydney or Melbourne. I am planning to move around Mid-Jan 2014.
> 
> ...



Hi Sominya,
I am also planning to move at end of jan -2014 and also from IT field only.
The Sydney offers more opportunities then Melbourne as per my study of job market,So, I am planning to go their.Which technology are you from?

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

sominya.bajpai said:


> Hi Guys,
> For those who are already in Aus and searching for jobs or have got one.
> Which city better for IT related jobs Sydney or Melbourne. I am planning to move around Mid-Jan 2014.
> 
> ...


Which city are you from india?


----------



## raffle (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi shyam its me ria .u got me .


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

vijay_239939 said:


> Hi Sominya,
> I am also planning to move at end of jan -2014 and also from IT field only.
> The Sydney offers more opportunities then Melbourne as per my study of job market,So, I am planning to go their.Which technology are you from?
> 
> ...



I am planning for the same. I have applied for 190 and currently communicating with CO. I am expecting my grant to come by end of the next month. 

I would be flying to Sydney around 17th of January. I would prefer to live in Blacktown or Parramatta in shared room to minimize my initial expenses. 

I am an IT professional having 8 years of experience in .NET. 

Have you guys seen any case getting direct job from India in Aus? 

-Mitesh


----------

